# Was in a graphics shop today, saw this hanging ...



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

Saweeet! Some history there.


----------



## flips (Feb 24, 2013)

I think it is also


----------



## Cold Weather (Dec 17, 2008)

looks like a graham dynabow


----------

